# Heidi Klum - backstage @ The Heart Truth Red Dress Collection Fall 2010 fashion show at the Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week, New York 11.02.2010 x 11



## Q (13 Feb. 2010)

free image host​
thx szavy


----------



## General (13 Feb. 2010)

Ja die Heidi 

 Q


----------



## canil (13 Feb. 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder! :thumbup:


----------



## effendy (13 Feb. 2010)

Ich kann diese Alte einfach nicht ab!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolli (13 Feb. 2010)

:thx: dir für die Pics von Heidi


----------



## âchilles350 (16 Feb. 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo auch Backstage Oops? Da müssen auch welche Fotos machen.


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2010)

lovely


----------



## Holzauge (31 März 2013)

Ich kann diese "Alte" gut ab.


----------



## pato64 (13 Apr. 2014)

âchilles350 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo auch Backstage Oops? Da müssen auch welche Fotos machen.



Nimm deine kompakte Digicam, gehe hin und frag einfach - die lassen dich Backstage bestimmt gern Schnappschüsse machen....happy010


----------

